# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Bullet Range/Distance calculator?

## Time for Change

May I request information from our shooting gurus regarding calculators (programs) that will assist with determining the distance a bullet will travel before gravity takes it to the ground?

For instance:
One is firing a 7.62x39 124 grain FMJ projectile from a standing position from an SKS
the gun height is +/- 5'-6" and the scope is +/- 1.5" above the barrel
the advertised muzzle velocity is +/- 2396 f/s (per manufacturer) 
the terrain is relatively flat, with vairance no more than 24"
the range is estimated +/- 100 yards but may be increased to 200 yards after zeroing at 100 (just for kicks)

Simplified estimation indicates that a projectile dropped from this height by hand will reach the ground in +/- 1 second.
so, if gravity will ground it in one second (gravity being a constant regardless of the horizontal velocity), is seems that the round will travel only +/-2400' before gravity sinks it in the dirt.  
Is that correct?
That is reasonable I suppose, but I'd prefer an accurate program to "chart" the potential distance if in any way possible.

It seems that a program, in theory, would allow me to estimate the distance a round would travel if gravity was completely removed from the equation too?
How far can it potentially travel before it's energy is completely dissipated by wind friction?

I know this request seems odd, but it is relatively flat around here, and one must consider the possibility of a round hitting a rock as it intersects the ground and ends up being projected further down range by it's own remaining energy / momentum.

Does that make sense?

----------


## pcosmar

Here is one.
http://www.biggameinfo.com/index.asp...2fbalcalc.ascx
More here,
http://www.beartoothbullets.com/rescources/

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

ALWAYS be careful of where thos things go.

Once a man in Orlando FL shot an SKS round into the air and hit another man 1 mile away. Surely there are stories like that all around.

However considering all the shooting going on at all the ranges these days, it's quite rare.

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

Op, makes sense to me. obviously it would be extremely difficult to be precise being that you're holding the weapon in your hands. in this theory there can also be no wind, the gun must be held completely parallel with the ground, and when fired, the force of the kick would have to be controlled 100%. 


should get you a rough idea though for sure.

----------

